# Showtime Championship Boxing: Lara vs. Martirosyan II, Mal Charlo vs Trout, Mel Charlo vs Jackson



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime RBR starts now


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Here I am - hoping to win my $$ with John Jackson, and ready for Lara to finally come in and just whoop some fucking ass so he can start calling out the big boys again. No boxing clinic tonight, just fuck him up.

I feel as though I will be let down on both.

But I am here lmao


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Shumenov came back from getting knocked down and badly hurt to stop Junior Anthony Wright on the undercard.

Not that anyone cares..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yall have a good one, just made the thread for yall because the board is fucking dead


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Just got back to GA. I'll be home soon to see my boy Lara


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im totally biased because I bet - but Jackson is about to eat Charlo up....amiright?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I really don't want to "retweet" Steve Kim, but he's kind of right here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734182388050198528
I'd love for J-Rock and Andrade to get in the mix, then it will be a seriously interesting division. Those two are possibly the best two in the division for me.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Jackson has good movement Charlo just punching fresh air.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Personality of a rock.....geez dude. Try and make some fans.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Trout is a good dude.. always liked the guy.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Im totally biased because I bet - but Jackson is about to eat Charlo up....amiright?


What odds did you get for JJ?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jackson is looking good


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the most poised & disciplined I've ever seen Jackson. Charlo is looking bad


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Drew said:


> What odds did you get for JJ?


+750 when it first opened - was down to like +450 before the fight. Something like that- im buzzed lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Jackson came forward he could take Charlo out


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> +750 when it first opened - was down to like +450 before the fight. Something like that- im buzzed lol


Nice, I hope JJ can keep moving for the whole 12 rounds but would like him to sit down on his punches more and keep his chin down more. good luck.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> +750 when it first opened - was down to like +450 before the fight. Something like that- im buzzed lol


Good shit :yep So far so good i think.
I doubt JJ will get any favors from the judges though.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Charlo made himself look like an ass at the weigh ins, I hope Jackson pulls it off


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Good shit :yep So far so good i think.
> I doubt JJ will get any favors from the judges though.


LOL it was.....it was.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I really don't want to "retweet" Steve Kim, but he's kind of right here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734182388050198528
> I'd love for J-Rock and Andrade to get in the mix, then it will be a seriously interesting division. Those two are possibly the best two in the division for me.


Fuck Steve Kim's faggotass. All he does is hate on Haymon, Mayweather and anybody associated. Williams is to fight the winner of Mal/Trout.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> LOL it was.....it was.....


Damn shame man. He was doing real good.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow Jackson gone. Man, dude has bad luck. Also was outboxing Andy Lee until he got stopped.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know what happened at the end, but I was impressed with Jackson up until the end. Jackson has always had a weak chin, but he fought well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That knockout was brutal, absolutely brutal.
I love how he yanked the lead hand down of Jackson and threw that right perfectly over it. then caught him with the right over the top and then ended it.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The first shot put him out on his feet.....the way his hands went up....no one stands there like that unless they forget where they are.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fuck Steve Kim's faggotass. All he does is hate on Haymon, Mayweather and anybody associated. Williams is to fight the winner of Mal/Trout.


He's horrible, and getting worse all the time.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> +750 when it first opened - was down to like +450 before the fight. Something like that- im buzzed lol


bruh.. thats why i rarely bet on this shit


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Lara would box rings round this Charlo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't know what happened at the end, but I was impressed with Jackson up until the end. Jackson has always had a weak chin, but he fought well.


showed more heart than all those dudes on HBO who fake stumbling and getting KO'd so the refs can wave it off


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to see JJ again. He has shown a lot of improvement and deserves another shot.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

"It was all god"

"We've been training hard, we've been doing boxing for all these years" :lol: 

Brutal finish though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Didnt realise he was so humble


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> bruh.. thats why i rarely bet on this shit


Lol I do ok with it - usually college football. But sometimes boxing lines catch my eye. In college I said fuck it and bet like 800 bucks on Rigo at like +500 or some ridiculous shit....that gave me money for the rest of the school year so I guess im hooked on finding some lines that stand out occasionally.

Jackson talking about putting his mouthpiece in and they show the replay and thats not what happened at all lmao poor guy.

EDIT: Rigo vs Donaire obviously.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm glad Jackson isn't making any excuses.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> He's horrible, and getting worse all the time.


yeah at least other media people can at least act professional while showing their bias.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Team Slick and Black representing on both sides and I'm proud of both men for showing the heart of champions


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> showed more heart than all those dudes on HBO who fake stumbling and getting KO'd so the refs can wave it off


One thing, the ref was looking for a reason to stop it. I don't know what JJ was doing, but he blew his chance. He was winning and doing very well. JJ has more skills than I thought. I like the fact that he wvaried his offense a lot, and he has a very good jab. Charlo sould not have left Ronnie Shields.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't think the judges would have it that wide for Jackson, he deserved it though imo.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Sister Sledge said:


> I want to see JJ again. He has shown a lot of improvement and deserves another shot.


Can see him getting a shot at Smith, they will think he's an easy touch but I wouldn't be surprised to see him using hiss movement and outbox him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jackson's speech is bad


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

So you guys think we'll get the Charlos dominating 154/160 like The Klitschko brothers did @ HW


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Team Slick and Black representing on both sides and I'm proud of both men for showing the heart of champions


uh oh, you're not allowed to say good things about them around here.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Trout is a straight-up bitch. Got his wife fucking up his career.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> So you guys think we'll get the Charlos dominating 154/160 like The Klitschko brothers did?


Nah, i don't think so. I prefer J-Rock and Andrade (like i said earlier in the thread).


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> uh oh, you're not allowed to say good things about them around here.


Why not?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> One thing, the ref was looking for a reason to stop it. I don't know what JJ was doing, but he blew his chance. He was winning and doing very well. JJ has more skills than I thought. I like the fact that he wvaried his offense a lot, and he has a very good jab. Charlo sould not have left Ronnie Shields.


Its not the trainer, it was him.
I think he wanted that title and that belt so badly he wanted to prove so much he was fighting stupidly.
His last fight wasn't like this.



bballchump11 said:


> yeah at least other media people can at least act professional while showing their bias.


The fact that all of them are with Haymon shows you how stupid it is for him to claim the Charlos and Trout (also with Haymon) are ducking him. Fucking pathetic, Kim and Fischer have no credibility


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> So you guys think we'll get the Charlos dominating 154/160 like The Klitschko brothers did @ HW


Lara, Andrade, Canelo beat Jermell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Trout is a straight-up bitch. Got his wife fucking up his career.


You got him confused with Bradley


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why not?


people get mad when you root for team slick and black.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> So you guys think we'll get the Charlos dominating 154/160 like The Klitschko brothers did @ HW


They are good, but not good enough to dominate. I think Jermell is the better Charlo, and he barely beat JJ.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shame for Jackson, certainly a strange finish. If the problem were indeed the gumshield, then maybe he should have spit it out, but it's hard to make decisions like that on a spur of the moment. Talented fighter for sure, showed what he could do against Lee and again tonight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Trout would beat J-Rock.
I haven't been super impressed with him


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You got him confused with Bradley


Isn't Trout's wife managing him?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Glenn Trowbridge and Russell Mora: The corruption twins, together yet again.

Man, they don't even TRY to hide it any more.

Well, it THEY can't fuck this one up. Charlo about to go fishing with a shotgun.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> They are good, but not good enough to dominate. I think Jermell is the better Charlo, and he barely beat JJ.


I think the general feeling is that Jermall is better. Although Jermell stepped up earlier, he did struggle, and now Jermall has stepped up too, he's looked pretty good


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

This should be the main event for me, cracking crossroads fights


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Isn't Trout's wife managing him?


Nah Al Haymon is his manager


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The size difference is huge, Jermall should have this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Love that Barry Hunter body work from Trout.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> people get mad when you root for team slick and black.


Man, fuck those people who get upset. I get tired of people getting upstet with these things. I blame @Haggis for a lot of this politically correct shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jermall needs to keep his foot on the outside, he is letting Trout keep outside position


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

mauro is really fucking annoying


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout is showing me why I think Hunter is one of the better trainers in the game.
He looks fast as hell, loving the activity and body work


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara....I don't need you to be focused or work hard or anything. Please just impress and be exciting. Please lol


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I saw Trout on the Canvas after that right hand....not sure how he stayed up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Charlo looking good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

30 - 27 Trout for me
Trout buckled Charlo with that right left combo IMHO


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Trout is nice when he sits on his punches, harmless when he doesnt.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 30 - 27 Trout for me
> Trout buckled Charlo with that right left combo IMHO


:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> mauro is really fucking annoying


I thought i heard that he left for the WWE or something. Can't stand him either, he's just waaay OTT... he'd probably be perfect for the WWE to be fair.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 30 - 27 Trout for me
> Trout buckled Charlo with that right left combo IMHO


Come on, man. Are you really saying Trout buckled Charlo?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

body work from Trout is getting these round for me
40 - 36 Trout


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

40-36 Charlo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don King in the building


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trout is simply outgunned here. Boxing very well though and hes very slick, just get the impression that he can't sustain this.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Come on, man. Are you really saying Trout buckled Charlo?


Has he got the names mixed up? 
Seriously though, aside from Charlo troubling Trout, this is competitive, good fight, Charlo will take a lot from this


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fun little fight, fun little card. Im surprised.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout

Thank you Showtime for competitive fights between skilled fighters.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Trout starting to gas


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

50 - 45 Trout for me
The announcers are overrating the effectiveness of Jermall's punches.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Trout

49-436 Charlo


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Al bernstein telling it how it is.. Mauro annoying as hell


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Trout
10-9 Trout


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout got Charlo with that nice right hook staright left.
Very close round I'll give it to Charlo because he had the jab on point this round.

59 - 55 Trout


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Bama is trolling with that scorecard. there is no way that Trout is winning


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

This will probably be quite wide on the cards, if it goes 12, but it doesn't reflect how competitive it is


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout

Both exchanging big punches that round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

charlo smoothered himself at the end.
but they both ate each other's straights.
trout round

69 - 64 Trout


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trout got hurt at the end of the round there.

The difference in power is the problem for Trout. He will land his absolute best shot on Charlo and can't hurt him


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im gaining so much respect for Trout tonight, I never rated him highly. I did not think he did that well against Canelo like others, I thought the Cotto fight was a fluke.

But shit, seeing a fighter who is aware of the situation. He knows hes down, outgunned and can't affford a loss at this point in his career so hes going for it and using every trick in the book. Great to see.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
10-9 Charlo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Charlo round, little activity and the jab double jab rights carried it for Charlo
78 - 74 Trout


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Just waiting till 10 so I can watch the Beltran/Najera card.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

easy trout round
88 - 83 Trout


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Trout does himself a disservice by not being active enough.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I know Trout is not GGG....but what the fuck is Charlos skin made of? He looks like he just woke up. Not a mark on his face.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout took that round Charlo couldn't land any real combinations and Trout was banging him body and head and got him with that right hook mid round
98 - 92 Trout


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't think Canelo would have beaten this Trout back in 2012. Both have improved since then


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trout is gonna take this fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I underestimared Trout, he knows so many tricks

I wish he threw these bombs against Canelo


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think Canelo would have beaten this Trout back in 2012. Both have improved since then


he didnt beat trout back in 2012 imo anyhow


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

108 - 101 Trout
Trout been pulling away late, Charlo is slowing down and reaching hard now


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I did stay on the fence in the prediction thread, I said if Trout looks as good as he did against Cotto and Canelo that he wins. Trout is fighting very well, very smart, and Charlo's probably beating him, I'll hold my hands up and say that I underrated Charlo going into this


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, I'm out. Going to watch the Unimas card. If Martirosyan/Lara is any good, I'll catch it on YouTube replay. I'm expecting a snoozer, though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trout has boxed brilliantly though. I think an upset is brewing..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Gonna be Very interesting to hear them scorecards.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think Canelo would have beaten this Trout back in 2012. Both have improved since then


Seriously dude. You came to this conclusion based off this fight? Charlo stopped throwing punches after Rd 7. The dude Charlo obviously doesn't believe in the talent and skills that he clearly has. He has thrown maybe 12 punches in the last 5 rds (clearly I'm exaggerating as you must be). Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
10-9 Charlo
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
9-10 Trout
10-9 Charlo 
114-114 Draw

Good competitive fights. We need more like this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout got that round, landing in combination, the movement, the activity.
118 - 110 Trout


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Really good fighters - I think Trout needed to do more the last 2 rounds to pull out a win.

Charlo better never fight Lara...those straight/counter lefts were landing way too easily.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Charlo
> 10-9 Charlo
> 10-9 Charlo
> 10-9 Charlo
> ...


114-114 you mean?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> he didnt beat trout back in 2012 imo anyhow


good point, people forget how close that fight was. 


genaro g said:


> Seriously dude. You came to this conclusion based off this fight? Charlo stopped throwing punches after Rd 7. The dude Charlo obviously doesn't believe in the talent and skills that he clearly has. He has thrown maybe 12 punches in the last 5 rds (clearly I'm exaggerating as you must be). Lol


Yes Trout didn't commit on his punches at all back then and he fought the wrong fight. If you've been watching Trout's last 3 fights, you can see the improvements he's made with Barry Hunter


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

114-113 Charlo.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Very fair cards....tough test passed for Charlo. Needs to improve some things of course like any young fighter but still solid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jermall power has been overrated by fighting scrubs IMHO.
The shots he landed on Trout top power guys would have put him down, hell a scrub put him down with a wild shot, he did nothing.

160 won't be kinds to Jermall, he has poor activity, no real power but fights like he has one shot power, no inside fighting ability, gassed late. Just disappointing


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fair decision.

Charlo's shots had more effect and were more powerful than Trout's. 

Close fight but I don't think trout really has an argument for winning.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahh.. i really feel for Trout here. Not complaining or anything as i didn't score it, but i would have loved to see Trout pull it off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: wtf is this?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

lol whats going on?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How you run into the ring a fight too late. LOL
He got the brothers mixed up


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

That was hilarious - dude who pushed him didnt even get his face on camera lmfaooo


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

More young hungry lion crap


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jermall stopped punching for like 5 rounds, I dont know if he was gassed or just confused


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout won that like he won the Canelo fight. I don't care what hte Showtime folks say.
It was a robbery, he won, the crowd knows he won as well


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

No Trout...don't go down this road please...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor trout


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Decent action, check. Good skills on display from both men, check. Great learning fight for Charlo, check. All in all, a very satisfactory night for Jermall. Trout has a future too, he's still got it


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice respect between the two.. Smack J Rock around for me champ :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Classy from Trout. Austin just needs to be a little more busy. He's a very good fighter.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't realise Austin's eye was like that...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trout is my boy. A 100% true ***** to the fullest


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-112
116-112
115-113

UD to Charlo

Charlo didn't impress, but I won't degrade him too much because I respect Trout's ability. Maybe Al will let Trout steal the other Charlo's belt


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why Lara is the headliner. He is terrible.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope J-Rock gets knocked the fuck out.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good point, people forget how close that fight was.
> 
> Yes Trout didn't commit on his punches at all back then and he fought the wrong fight. If you've been watching Trout's last 3 fights, you can see the improvements he's made with Barry Hunter


I like Trout and Barry Hunter together but were you really impressed with Charlo's performance after Rd 7? He wasn't letting his hands go. Period. Canelo wouldn't beat this version of Trout you say??? Really?? You actually believe that? Imo, that's some silly shit to say dude for real. Nonsense bro. Charlo looked average and trust me that's not because Trout is a special fighter. He's a game fighter but it would have never been close if Charlo actually believed in his talent and let it all hang.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I hope J-Rock gets knocked the fuck out.


Funny part is I can see Charlo knocking J-Rock clean out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a shame that Trout is being used as a high level gatekeeper. He should be a titleholder. He has been too inactive, and it sems because of inactivity, he needs time toget into fights. He gets started way to slowly.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara my dude lets get ittt


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 116-112
> 116-112
> 115-113
> 
> ...


Would like to see Trout-Jermell lol, ticks a lot of boxes. Wouldn't be critical of Jermall, we all noted that Trout looked good, he impressed me, although I wasn't overly keen on A before this


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny part is I can see Charlo knocking J-Rock clean out.


J-Rock doesn't even deserve a title shot. He's not ready in my book..


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

wrf is vanes wearing

thats horrible


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a lot of respect for Vanes. He will fight anyone. He may not be the best, but halways comes to fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I have a lot of respect for Vanes. He will fight anyone. He may not be the best, but halways comes to fight.


didn't want no more of Andrade after that fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> didn't want no more of Andrade after that fight.


WTF is andrade doing?

Hes most likely better than any of the 154 pounders fighting tonight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vanes is huge...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> WTF is andrade doing?
> 
> Hes most likely better than any of the 154 pounders fighting tonight


He has afight coming up soon


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lara's style makes the fight harder than it needs to be.
If he did the Charlo and Andrade thing of jabbing and keeping Vanes at bay instead of sitting back he wouldn't leave himself open to the lunging shots from Vanes.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

they both connected pretty cleanly in that round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 1 even


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Vanes.
10-9 Lara.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

don't be breathing on me boy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lara shocks me with his poor inside work.
Its surprising seeing he is with Shields


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

2-1 Vanes. Fucking hell Lara


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lara shocks me with his poor inside work.
> Its surprising seeing he is with Shields


hes never been very good on the inside though thats just never been in his repertoire


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Vanes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> hes never been very good on the inside though thats just never been in his repertoire


That is Shields's forte


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That is Shields's forte


I understand, but laras always been 1 dimensional in that respect


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara rather make you miss than land a punch....fuck


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I understand, but laras always been 1 dimensional in that respect


Not about that its about I'm sure they drill it and work on it in the gym, but he seems as if he is uncomfortable or doesn't even know how to fight on the inside.

The way this fight is going though Lara is going to lose.

3 - 1 Vanes


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lara averaging a nothing 30 punches a round against nothing vanes and hes going to fight golovkin?

30 punches a round?

against vanes?

horrible


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo-Vanes next


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Larathon needs to do more Larathoning


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes has a ad hbit of admiring his work when he lands a good combo. He neds to keep fighting. 

2 round apiece.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not about that its about I'm sure they drill it and work on it in the gym, but he seems as if he is uncomfortable or doesn't even know how to fight on the inside.
> 
> The way this fight is going though Lara is going to lose.
> 
> 3 - 1 Vanes


cant teach a 1 dimensional cuban new tricks..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lara needs to get with Barry Hunter because he looks like shit tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Vanes
Ugly fight and Lara is disappointing, Vanes doing better than Canelo against Lara


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Just sitting here cursing Lara out watching his career come to an end  gonna be negative as fuck I don't give a shit. Hes been a pro a long time...not one adjustment, fuck off.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lara round.

3-2 Lara.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is actually a good fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes round

3-3.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 2 Lara
Bout time to see some activity from Lara.

---
Damn Lara got straight white family.
I hope he isn't one of those black latin americans that hate their blackness.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vanes got Lara running and not even trying to move to set anything up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes round

4-3 Vanes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 2 Vanes
Lara is terrible tonight, I don't know


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

He gives up way too much ground, catch and shoot motha fucker


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The bodyshs seem to have affected Lar. He don't want get hit by them anymore.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 3 Vanes
Lara starting to key in on landing that left and Lara stunned him


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Even fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vanes is letting Lara dictate too much, Lara is clearly affected when Vanes touches him...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 3 Vanes
He got that round for me, dominated it and Lara's work at the end wasn't enough to get it for me.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes round.

54 Vanes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara is gonna lose....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lara doesn't want to fight inside with Vanes, and he us just running now.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ronnie better tell him the truth in the corner, curse him out and tell him he needs to go all out otherwise hes gonna lose this on the cards. Wait and see.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Ronnie better tell him the truth in the corner, curse him out and tell him he needs to go all out otherwise hes gonna lose this on the cards. Wait and see.


He's winning all the rounds you just don't know what "real" boxing is. @Kidcubano @Rigondeaux


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
9-10 Vanes


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

6-4 Vanes.

Lara is just running now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 3 Vanes
Lara getting worked to the body and then Lara faking a low blow that Lara guided low


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's winning all the rounds you just don't know what "real" boxing is. @Kidcubano @Rigondeaux


Lol - im his biggest fan. But no.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lara about to hold this L


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Horrible by Vic


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bvullshit!!!!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara using the tiger trunks for an unfair advantage, Martirosyan eye sight is messed up


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol wtf.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara you suck man. fuck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-8 Lara


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vanes round even because of the BS pt deducation
8 - 3


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

6-5 Vanes

194-104


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Punch was on the belt line, Larathon getting away with mediocre performance.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vanes gonna get it on the cards, and I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 3 Vanes for me
for me


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have it 7-5 Vanes

114-113 Vanes.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Unlike most, i always kind of liked Vanes. He's always been a bit underrated imo (not that he's anything special), and he's fiery and temperamental as fuck.. doesn't take any bullshit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-9 Lara
9-10 Vanes
10-8 Lara (point deduction)
9-10 Vanes 
115-112 Lara


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Vanes gonna get it on the cards, and I don't give a fuck.


No way, that bullshit point deduction sealed it for Larathon Runner.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vanes is about to get robbed.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

115-112
116-111
116-111

UD to Lara!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gay - fight GGG. I want to see you have to fight Lara. Fuck its hard to be a fan of his.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

For anyone interested, Najera/Beltran fight over.



Spoiler: Najera/Beltran



Who the fuck thinks Najera belongs above 130 lbs.? Fucking ridiculous. Najera looked insanely small against Beltran. Got another KO loss on his record.



So Lara losing on the Shobox card? Huh, I thought he was supposed to be the GGG killer. Like, he's the best fighter GGG would face in the pros. :lol:

Oh, posted before seeing the results. I guess he eked out a decision.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lara is a very privileged fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wtf where yall watching? Vanes was inaccurate as hell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Disappointed in the lack of growth from Lara as a professional.
He only fights one way and quite frankly I think they ignored Vanes body work


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> For anyone interested, Najera/Beltran fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larathon Runner gonna run his way to an easy UD over GGG you need to learn more about boxing sir.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I cant even say im a fan of Lara anymore, I actually him want him to lose another close fight so he stops running

Its not even fun to watch anymore, some bits are beautiful but its ruined by his movement


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wtf where yall watching? Vanes was inaccurate as hell


Im just disappointed in Lara personally...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I cant even say im a fan of Lara anymore, I actually him want him to lose another close fight so he stops running
> 
> Its not even fun to watch anymore, some bits are beautiful but its ruined by his movement


He won't though...it already happened to him on the biggest stage against Canelo...didnt change a thing. Sucks man.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I cant even say im a fan of Lara anymore, I actually him want him to lose another close fight so he stops running
> 
> Its not even fun to watch anymore, some bits are beautiful but its ruined by his movement


Another guy that dksab, @Rigondeaux @KidCubano can you guys do some sort of work shop for the forum as it seems to be full of people that dksab.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Wtf where yall watching? Vanes was inaccurate as hell


Watching the lack of activity from Lara the tiems he literally was running away throwing nothing, setting nowthing up.
While Vanes pressed the fight, and had a lot of good body work that was ignored IMHO and the bogus pt deductions


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Im just disappointed in Lara personally...


I think he was trying to force it too much earlier. It looked like he was trying to please the crowd early on.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think he was trying to force it too much earlier. It looked like he was trying to please the crowd early on.


I don't know man, I see a guy who can land at a very high percentage who is too cautious and although his legs provide great defense when he gets hit to the body he just takes it and covers up. Never an attempt to counter at the end of it...cannot create his own offense. I bashed him all night and no he did not lose he did win a clear tough fight, but he should have done more.

Part of it is not just the boxing for me - he needs to highlight reel knockouts and knockdowns to really get people pumped about him versus GGG or a Canelo rematch...he makes it easy for people to not fight him, they really don't get any pressure because no one cares.

Just frustrating...hopefully if Canelo bitches out about a GGG fight...(which I think the fight will get made) then Lara vs GGG can happen. It would be great.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Larathon Runner gonna run his way to an easy UD over GGG you need to learn more about boxing sir.


He might outrun GGG but my boy Usain Bolt has his measure.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He might outrun GGG but my boy Usain Bolt has his measure.


If Bolt was Cuban he'd be their greatest of all time.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Better fights for GGG to take at 160 lbs.: Korobov, N'Dam, Quillin, and Lee. These are better fights than Lara. Not even counting the other beltholders and contenders.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara has nothing to trouble Golovkin and this fight once again shows that.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wtf where yall watching? Vanes was inaccurate as hell


Slappy and inaccurate


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Another guy that dksab, @Rigondeaux @KidCubano can you guys do some sort of work shop for the forum as it seems to be full of people that dksab.


They'll be here to set him straight as soon as they wake up from their Lara induced snooze.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Better fights for GGG to take at 160 lbs.: Korobov, N'Dam, Quillin, and Lee. These are better fights than Lara. Not even counting the other beltholders and contenders.


I hope Lara goes up and fights Korobov or Lee. Lara eats southpaws alive and then more people will ask for him to fight GGG


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought Lara improved greatly on his lack of running. Most of the time he stood in front and measured with his jab. The problem is he hasn't improved his inside game at all. He still just shells up when pressed, leaves his body wide open, and refuses to throw unless it's a guaranteed shot. 

Also I wasn't scoring the rounds and had friends over but I thought the fight was pretty close, Vanes had some solid middle rounds in there.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope Lara goes up and fights Korobov or Lee. Lara eats southpaws alive and then more people will ask for him to fight GGG


Lara aint eating anybody alive.
BTW; How was the fight? I bet boring again. Lets say it how it is. Lara aint that good and him fighting Golovkin sure as hell aint an interesting fight. Easy KO win. It is how it is.;-)


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara boxed beautiful last night. Against a legitimate,durable and strong Jr MW. He wasn't fighting a glass jawed welter. How many boxers had rocked or overwhelmed Vanes? Lara did his job with incredible speed,footwork and head movement. But how am I suppose to explain this to so many who dksab? The standards casuals are looking for are ; stay in the middle of the ring trading punches, do not move your head and do not jab. Pathetic.
Pure boxers are tested by pure brawlers, with pressure, cutting off the ring, body punches. Otherwise the principle of boxing prevails, hit and do not get hit.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara boxed beautiful last night. Against a legitimate,durable and strong Jr MW. He wasn't fighting a glass jawed welter. How many boxers had rocked or overwhelmed Vanes? Lara did his job with incredible speed,footwork and head movement. But how am I suppose to explain this to so many who dksab? The standards casuals are looking for are ; stay in the middle of the ring trading punches, do not move your head and do not jab. Pathetic.
Pure boxers are tested by pure brawlers, with pressure, cutting off the ring, body punches. Otherwise the principle of boxing prevails, hit and do not get hit.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Lara boxed beautiful last night. Against a legitimate,durable and strong Jr MW. He wasn't fighting a glass jawed welter. How many boxers had rocked or overwhelmed Vanes? Lara did his job with incredible speed,footwork and head movement. But how am I suppose to explain this to so many who dksab? The standards casuals are looking for are ; stay in the middle of the ring trading punches, do not move your head and do not jab. Pathetic.
> Pure boxers are tested by pure brawlers, with pressure, cutting off the ring, body punches. Otherwise the principle of boxing prevails, hit and do not get hit.


:lol:


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

The first two fights turned out a bit better than expected, but I'll be damned if the predictably awful main event didn't ruin the evening. Lara and Vanes engaged in about 15 seconds of watchable action in the first round and that was it. Vanes should stick to B/C level guys and Lara needs to be kept off TV unless first put through rigorous aversion therapy. 

John Jackson seems like a nice kid with decent skills but listening to him after the bout suggests he doesn't have the requisite fighting spirit to get to the top. Jermell was rather underwhelming, looked confused and uncomfortable coming forward (pretty sure I only gave him one round before the KO).

Trout was landing needle sharp shots on Jermall in every round the last 2/3's of the fight, damn shame he doesn't have any power. Respect to him for hanging in there. Even though he wasn't as active as he should have been Jermall was landing heavy power and I feel like I've seen Trout go down from less.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Lara boxed beautiful last night. Against a legitimate,durable and strong Jr MW. He wasn't fighting a glass jawed welter. How many boxers had rocked or overwhelmed Vanes? Lara did his job with incredible speed,footwork and head movement. But how am I suppose to explain this to so many who dksab? The standards casuals are looking for are ; stay in the middle of the ring trading punches, do not move your head and do not jab. Pathetic.
> Pure boxers are tested by pure brawlers, with pressure, cutting off the ring, body punches. Otherwise the principle of boxing prevails, hit and do not get hit.


Honestly. It just wasnt that incredible. Lara showed good boxing ability but also flaws. Under pressure he doesnt look good. He needs time and room to get his punches off. He also doesnt throw a big deal of combinations. Just the basic one two or one two three. Hardly effective body punching. Really his offence is a bit basic. (reminds me of Wlad) I dont get how people see such a great deal in Lara. Dont get me wrong he is very good but there are many very good fighters around. And just like the others he has some obvious flaws.
BTW: I didnt see this incredible head movement???


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Honestly. It just wasnt that incredible. Lara showed good boxing ability but also flaws. Under pressure he doesnt look good. He needs time and room to get his punches off. He also doesnt throw a big deal of combinations. Just the basic one two or one two three. Hardly effective body punching. Really his offence is a bit basic. (reminds me of Wlad) I dont get how people see such a great deal in Lara. Dont get me wrong he is very good but there are many very good fighters around. And just like the others he has some obvious flaws.
> BTW: I didnt see this incredible head movement???


Didn't you see Vanes swinging and missing around the clock? I wish I was able to post a clip.
Lara doesn't rely on his inside game, he doesn't need it because he's skillful enough not to be trapped more than necessary, he has learned thru his career. First his awful fight vs Molina when they spent 12 rounds clinching and roughing each other, then his fight vs Angulo in a small ring with fluffy floor and against a huge and motivated Angulo. 
Still, I believe GGG would be too much for him to handle. GGG knows how to cut the ring and is powerful enough to make him pay.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Didn't you see Vanes swinging and missing around the clock? I wish I was able to post a clip.
> Lara doesn't rely on his inside game, he doesn't need it because he's skillful enough not to be trapped more than necessary, he has learned thru his career. First his awful fight vs Molina when they spent 12 rounds clinching and roughing each other, then his fight vs Angulo in a small ring with fluffy floor and against a huge and motivated Angulo.
> Still, I believe GGG would be too much for him to handle. GGG knows how to cut the ring and is powerful enough to make him pay.


Lara would be so much better if he would do more when his opponents get close. But he is like Wlad. He actually cant really do well there. So I dont think it is a choice of Lara... And yes Vanes missed a lot (so did Lara) but that was more because of Laras footwork (wich is really good) and not because of some Mayweather type headmovement imo. His footwork is the main key of his defence. Just like it was against Canelo or Angulo. Same with Vanes. But when opponents get close to him he can still defend himself well enough but clearly he isnt comfortable in that case. And I think that Vanes actually gave Lara problems with his boxing ability. Not so much with pressure and throwing a lot. It was a technical fight from both guys. So when Lara faces a pressure fighter with power again his flaws will be even more obvious.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nice post I saw of facebook

They wanted an offensive Lara, they got it, They wanted Lara to still there and let himself get hit, they got it, they wanted a 'in the pocket' Lara and they got it. But still seems to get unnecessary hate from people. Some people only hate because its convenient to them. People who've never fought in their lives saying a fighter is "running" yup, running his hands into you're favorite fighters faces. Lara is the only one willing to fight GGG at 160, and they want to do everything to keep that from happening. Erislandy Lara is the modern day Pernell Whitaker, with some Willie Peap, and a sprinkle of Nicolino Locche, the man is amazing to watch. They way his makes fighters run into left hands, the hard over the top jab, the quater turn pivots on a the head of hair. The way he slips the jab, rolls the right, blocks the left hook then comes back with a right hook, is fucking amazing. Best 154 fighter on this planet, no questions ask.













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1761204200781872


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol that comment is funny. Proves my point. Lara is just so overrated by some guys. Typical fanboy post. If somebody says something negative go back crying that they just hate. If you read that post you would think that Lara is some ATG.


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

Watched this card this morning.

I was very impressed with Jackson, I had him 5-2 up at time of stoppage, he boxed very well but got caught by a peach of a shot. Jarmell was starting to adjust in my opinion but certainly has room for improvement. Jackson seems like a top guy, hopefully he comes back stronger.

Jarmall was very good in my opinion, beat a very tough opponent in Trout and did so comfortably despite Trout coming on strong late in the fight. Jarmall is certainly the better twin, I think he look the real deal.

Lara was Lara, did enough but I always felt he had more gears to go to, he was too defensive in my opinion. Lara did box well though and deserved the ud. Lara stays undefeated as we all know he beat Williams and Canelo.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Lara would be so much better if he would do more when his opponents get close. But he is like Wlad. He actually cant really do well there. So I dont think it is a choice of Lara... And yes Vanes missed a lot (so did Lara) but that was more because of Laras footwork (wich is really good) and not because of some Mayweather type headmovement imo. His footwork is the main key of his defence. Just like it was against Canelo or Angulo. Same with Vanes. But when opponents get close to him he can still defend himself well enough but clearly he isnt comfortable in that case. And I think that Vanes actually gave Lara problems with his boxing ability. Not so much with pressure and throwing a lot. It was a technical fight from both guys. So when Lara faces a pressure fighter with power again his flaws will be even more obvious.


Wlad tends to clinch when someone gets close, Lara walks away with boxing skills. Big difference.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Wlad tends to clinch when someone gets close, Lara walks away with boxing skills. Big difference.


You mean he runs away


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Wlad tends to clinch when someone gets close, Lara walks away with boxing skills. Big difference.


Wlad's stronger so he clinches, Lara's lighter so he runs.
Fuck Usain Bolt, Lara is true champ


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not fan of a Wladimir Klitschko but at least when he would fight negatively (clinching, lots of jabs) he would usually end up knocking his opponents out. Lara never knocks anyone out except Thomas Hearns' son.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Wlad tends to clinch when someone gets close, Lara walks away with boxing skills. Big difference.


I know that. What I say is that he reminds me of Wlad because he just isnt that good when somebody gets close. And yes Lara walks away. And Wlad just clinched. I like Laras style more. But we dont have to act like Lara is something he isnt. Like he could actually be good up close but he just doesnt choose to work there. He isnt. He likes to take his time on the outside.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lara is still flawed under pressure at close quarters but he didn't run, he stood his ground much more often, and I thought the action was pretty average for a boxing match at championship level. It wasn't a brawl but it wasn't a timid chess match, they were throwing hard counters. Lara landed plenty of stinging shots with less movement, and Vanes brought solid volume and body punches.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lara is still flawed under pressure at close quarters but he didn't run, he stood his ground much more often, and I thought the action was pretty average for a boxing match at championship level. It wasn't a brawl but it wasn't a timid chess match, they were throwing hard counters. Lara landed plenty of stinging shots with less movement, and Vanes brought solid volume and body punches.


yeah I'm guessing people haven't watched much of Lara in the past. He stood his ground much more in this fight. He actually gave up some rounds doing that. You could see him starting to do that even in his last fight vs Zaveck


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara the modern Pernell Whitaker? :rofl:roflatsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't get this. Why are people going out of their way to downgrade Lara? Who the fuck would you rate above him at 154? Jermall Charlo? Why, because he just won a close fight with Trout? What about Jermell Charlo who won a controversial fight over Vanes?
There's Andrade who did give Vanes his biggest loss and also beat.... nobody else.

Nobody who is begging for the GGG fight is even picking Lara to win the fight. They just want to see GGG fight a high caliber opponent. If the best fighters in your division won't fight you, then fight the #1 guy in the divisions around you. Ward and Lara were those guys. Little G turned down both fights.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara is the biggest fraud in boxing.

:hey


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea he bombed out zaveck good for him. 

I guess he should move up to 160 and fight someone like heiland or eubank or ndam to prove he really wants GGG


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yea he bombed out zaveck good for him.
> 
> I guess he should move up to 160 and fight someone like heiland or eubank or ndam to prove he really wants GGG


Yeah he bombed out Zaveck, along with beating Vanes twice, giving Canelo a close fight, beating Williams, Trout and Angulo.

Lara is like Danny Garcia where he's not the type to dominate an opponent, but that doesn't mean top level fighters will be able to beat him. The exception to that is southpaws. Lara eats up southpaws.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Lara the modern Pernell Whitaker? :rofl:roflatsch


I'm going to have to watch this fight to apparently see in Lara what I never have previously. Like most Cuban come overs, he's hardly serviceable in the area that was Pernell's trump card and the aspect in which people who haven't really seen him fight grossly always tend to overlook. I suspect you know what I'm talking about, it's even apparent somewhere right now.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he bombed out Zaveck, along with beating Vanes twice, giving Canelo a close fight, beating Williams, Trout and Angulo.
> 
> Lara is like Danny Garcia where he's not the type to dominate an opponent, but that doesn't mean top level fighters will be able to beat him. The exception to that is southpaws. Lara eats up southpaws.


I generally agree with you. I use to be a fan of Lara but he lost the Canelo fight by not throwing punches, Canelo didn't win the fight, Lara lost it his own damn self. In fact if you go by total landed head shots Lara won, but I think Canelo's work rate in the later rounds probably got him the W.

I give him credit for all of those performances, but I ended up turning off the Vanes fight last night at like round 9, dude :verysad :lol: Rigondeaux is like Arturo Gatti compared to him @Hands of Iron

The difference with him and garcia is that Garcia won the close fights and he's beaten top level opponents convincingly compared to Lara whereas Lara always has a lot of close rounds because of his style. Garcia is more assertive and he's held on to his 0 because of that.. But Lara is more skilled obviously.

(I scored Canelo-Lara for Canelo, Garcia-Herrera for Herrera)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Had Lara winning the Alvarez fight to be honest.

I don't think he's too horrible to watch.
Just not very exciting and while I think he's good I don't think it will translate to much MW success if he ever goes there.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm going to have to watch this fight to apparently see in Lara what I never have previously. Like most Cuban come overs, he's hardly serviceable in the area that was Pernell's trump card and the aspect in which people who haven't really seen him fight grossly always tend to overlook. I suspect you know what I'm talking about, it's even apparent somewhere right now.


The only things that Lara has in common with Pea is that he's defensive minded counterpuncher, and a southpaw. That's it.

Pea could not only just fight on the inside, he's one of the GOAT in that department. He actually threw combinations, and was also one of the GOAT in that department. Was an excellent body puncher, had a high output. Would fight in the pocket constantly, created his own offense, ect,ect.

Aside from the first two things I mentioned, these two are worlds apart in difference. Comparing them is a fucking insult to Whitaker


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Lest we forget....


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Rigondeaux is like Arturo Gatti compared to him @Hands of Iron


Rigondeaux was just far better at what their styles inherently try to implement, a control and mastery of distance and range. Lara always had to use his wheels far more often in comparison to Rigondeaux's razor sharp pivots and more economical movement. I just never saw the comparisons much myself, one guy is clearly on a different tier. Doesn't hurt that Rigo's punches have more P4P heat on them. Neither of them has ever looked stellar on the inside, where offense nor elusiveness is concerned. They're range controllers, they don't possess elite defensive head movement or an ATG guard.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Lest we forget....


Incredible fighter.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Rigondeaux was just far better at what their styles inherently try to implement, a control and mastery of distance and range. Lara always had to use his wheels far more often in comparison to Rigondeaux's razor sharp pivots and more economical movement. I just never saw the comparisons much myself, one guy is clearly on a different tier. Doesn't hurt that Rigo's punches have more P4P heat on them. Neither of them has ever looked stellar on the inside, where offense nor elusiveness is concerned. They're range controllers, they don't possess elite defensive head movement or an ATG guard.


Plus, Rigo is fucking lethal to the body. Lara hardly knows what a body punch is, when he's not receiving them that is. And Rigo actually tried to hurt you when he punched you. None of this "tag, you're it!" shit.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> The only things that Lara has in common with Pea is that he's defensive minded counterpuncher, and a southpaw. That's it.
> 
> Pea could not only just fight on the inside, he's one of the GOAT in that department. He actually threw combinations, and was also one of the GOAT in that department. Was an excellent body puncher, had a high output. Would fight in the pocket constantly, created his own offense, ect,ect.
> 
> Aside from the first two things I mentioned, these two are worlds apart in difference. Comparing them is a fucking insult to Whitaker


It's an insult to even compare Mayweather to him.  Although that's more style than level based, admittedly. In Lara's case, it's both. Kind of unbelievable how many times Whitaker's name gets mentioned. There's nobody ever who combined technical skill with freakish instincts and athletic talent in the manner he did. Roy maybe? Definitely edges athleticism but not technique. These are arguably the two best fighters on film in the modern era though FFS. Nobody can, has or will fight like them at the level they did. It can't be taught.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Plus, Rigo is fucking lethal to the body. Lara hardly knows what a body punch is, when he's not receiving them that is. And Rigo actually tried to hurt you when he punched you. None of this "tag, you're it!" shit.







My favorite fighter of the decade, easily. The descriptions spilled like water back then too. Oh, how I miss this Motherfucker dearly. I await his return because what he got last time... Was not Rigo. More clinches in one fight than in every other combined and that _almost_ isn't even an exaggeration. Damn shame he was already 30 by the time he got here. Little badass jet black ninja. Fuck.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ Ever rate him @Pedderrs? Or was 'Peak Rigo' when you were on a boxing hiatus as well? I think even at the height of the hype and hyperbole I managed to stop short of sacrilegious musings. Shame we didn't see him against any styles at the highest level aside from a guy he'd likely always be able to dictate the terms against.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> ^^ Ever rate him @Pedderrs? Or was 'Peak Rigo' when you were on a boxing hiatus as well? I think even at the height of the hype and hyperbole I managed to stop short of sacrilegious musings. Shame we didn't see him against any styles at the highest level aside from a guy he'd likely always be able to dictate the terms against.


The hyperbole wasn't as bad it currently is in regards to Lomachenko, but it was still pretty bad, and for that reason I resented the guy a little. A great talent but I could never consider myself a fan of his.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

At least I was only trolling when I made everything about JCVD, but you guys are actually serious with this Whitaker obsession.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> At least I was only trolling when I made everything about JCVD, but you guys are actually serious with this Whitaker obsession.


Nah man, I came in here ready to talk Cubans. Even ATG Cuban amateurs such as Angel Herrera that Whitaker beat numerous times to avenge his defeat at the '82 World Championships. What makes Rigondeaux an immense talent is readily apparent, the wax is prepped. Erislandy Lara? Not so much.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Pedders jealous of my big like.


And yet you don't even know who's the most exciting and hardest punching active Cuban is.

Pathetic old man.

Burt is thy name.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Has anybody actually compared Lara to Pernell?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

"Erislandy Lara is the modern day Pernell Whitaker, with some Willie Peap, and a sprinkle of Nicolino Locche, the man is amazing to watch"

From that Facebook diatribe you shared.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> God HoI, please be more involved in the current scene.


I'm skeptical bruh, sorry. There are just simply more pertinent issues to tend to. I do appreciate the tags in the Little Guys and Cruiserweight threads.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> If the prime Dempsey came to life and flattened all the larger slower behemoths ,there would still be naysayers on by and large this forum of doubting Thomas's...They KNOW better than boxing writers, ex fighters, trainers etc, who SAW him at his best, and saw many of his successors ringside such as Gene Tunney, Jack Sharkey, Max Schmeling, Mickey Walker, Ray Arcel etc, and raved about Dempsey H2H... The above experts they spout know LESS than they do, NINETY years later...What ego's they have...Some opine what bigger men did Dempsey ko ? Well Arthur Pelky, Carl Morris, fred Fulton, Jess Willard, Lus Angel Firpo etc. Were all of them great ? NAY, but they were big and Tough in tougher days, and Dempsey obliterated them with sheer speed and
> ferocity akin to the later Mike Tyson..He had the legs of a ballet dancer..His lack of sheer weight was an advantage to Dempsey as they were so much slower than he and like my man Joe Louis whoever they hit and hurt at ther bests went to LaLa Land...Cheers![/QUOTE


I hear you loud and clear, grampa.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> I hear you loud and clear, grampa.


Patently false statement itrymariti---As far as i can recall i have twice participated in a Fantasy match except for the Harry Greb /Ray Robinson H2H which I happen to believe Harry Greb with his strength and style would have prevailed over the equally great Ray Robinson----And when I chose Jack Dempsey [PRIME ],because of his Arturo Godoy somewhat style with enourmously more firing power,beating the great Joe Louis...Because of what I envision in my minds eye! My picks have NOTHING in the world to do with old timer nostalgia...For a good reason, I am only eighteen years old...

K,you are full of baloney...Where did I ever use the term MANHANDLE to you referring to Greb beating heavyweights and "manhandling" them ? I never used that term to you and I can't recall ever posting with you prior at all. You accuse me of something that I NEVER said to you...What the dickens do you have to put words in my mouth for ? Just for Greb to get into the ring and face, let alone BEAT heavyweights is an act of bravery for any serious boxing poster...When I gave you a list of heavyweights that the MW Harry Greb defeated you too hide your small ego ,go nto a new level saying "but where did Greb "Manhandle" them , WHATEVER that means ? When I posted that Greb defeated Big Bill Brennan FOUR TIMES, and most likely NEVER LOST ONE round, according to all accounts, this fact I cite goes by the wayside, cause you want the facts conform to your wishes and biasis...Sir, you are not to be taking seriously...Good day...

:rofl Why you shitting on Bienstock though, Lester? I know he wasn't half of JG and far less personable and interesting but damn, man.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Rigondeaux was just far better at what their styles inherently try to implement, a control and mastery of distance and range. Lara always had to use his wheels far more often in comparison to Rigondeaux's razor sharp pivots and more economical movement. I just never saw the comparisons much myself, one guy is clearly on a different tier. Doesn't hurt that Rigo's punches have more P4P heat on them. Neither of them has ever looked stellar on the inside, where offense nor elusiveness is concerned. They're range controllers, they don't possess elite defensive head movement or an ATG guard.


All of that aside, I still think Rigondeaux is more creative offensively, is more likely to really let his hands go and like you said he has more meat on his punches compared to Lara - he was busting Donaire up and making Nonito respek his power. I also think when it comes to head movement or versatility, Rigo has him beat in those categories as well.

It seems like both Rigo and Lara need high level pressure fighter to bring the best out of them - Angulo and *Amagasa *in particular.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> All of that aside, I still think Rigondeaux is more creative offensively, is more likely to really let his hands go and like you said he has more meat on his punches compared to Lara - he was busting Donaire up and making Nonito respek his power. I also think when it comes to head movement or versatility, Rigo has him beat in those categories as well.
> 
> It seems like both Rigo and Lara need high level pressure fighter to bring the best out of them - Angulo and *Amagasa *in particular.


He is more creative, but compared to Lara that isn't saying a whole lot. Even without Erislandy in the equation, Rigondeaux on the surface has the offensive capability to be a come forward fighter with an aggressive mentality if he wanted to harness it in that sort of fashion, but probably not the punch resistance. He's still vulnerable on the inside. The early schooling in Cuba determined and instilled in these guys what sort of fighters they were going to be, it's probably even responsible for a lot of their success at the pro level but it's irreversible for the most part. Rigondeaux won't ever be a jack of all trades/styles sort of guy, he is what he is: Considerably better than Lara. So how that guy is garnering Whitaker comparisons is anyone's guess.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smirk said:


> "Erislandy Lara is the modern day Pernell Whitaker, with some Willie Peap, and a sprinkle of Nicolino Locche, the man is amazing to watch"
> 
> From that Facebook diatribe you shared.


:lol: I don't cosign that part. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I don't cosign that part. That is ridiculous.


That's a relief. Someone could've even said that about Rigondeaux the night he beat Nonito Donaire in April 2013 and it still would've been borderline offensively ridiculous. Crazy differences there and shit you already know. These guys are neither Floyd nor Pernell, both of whom are quite different from eachother as it is. The overly wide brush strokes "defensive" fighters are painted with is strange stuff that makes you wonder if people are even watching. I guess it applies like that across the board in general though, because you'll often seen Duran, Chavez and Tyson all grouped as a certain type of fighter. It's a bit too basic.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

"Willie Peap"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That's a relief. Someone could've even said that about Rigondeaux the night he beat Nonito Donaire in April 2013 and it still would've been borderline offensively ridiculous. Crazy differences there and shit you already know. These guys are neither Floyd nor Pernell, both of whom are quite different from eachother as it is. The overly wide brush strokes "defensive" fighters are painted with is strange stuff that makes you wonder if people are even watching. I guess it applies like that across the board in general though, because you'll often seen Duran, Chavez and Tyson all grouped as a certain type of fighter. It's a bit too basic.


Yeah I was agreeing with the other parts. I sorta read that post in a rush as everything I have been doing this week is in a rush. I barely even know what's going on with Canelo/GGG.. 
But Zab tried his hand at the Sweet Pea impersonation when hired him as his trainer. Zab forgot the offense though.

Lara doesn't really use that much headmovemt. His defense is predicated on his high guard and footwork. He's had the same flaws for all his career, so nothing in that fight surprised me. The main difference is that Lara was standing his ground more than he normally does


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I was agreeing with the other parts. I sorta read that post in a rush as everything I have been doing this week is in a rush. I barely even know what's going on with Canelo/GGG..
> But Zab tried his hand at the Sweet Pea impersonation when hired him as his trainer. Zab forgot the offense though.


Well, not all of us were talking shit and taking shots at you in that thread. :lol: First of all, I wouldn't do it anyway and second, I don't remotely care enough about the particular topic to get any sort of emotional about it. I stopped getting invested in Golovkin threads a couple years ago. I used that latest one to talk about Henry Armstrong and weight-jumping across divisions, the factors that come into play of why it ordinarily happens which I think did relate to a point you tried to put across at some juncture of the thread.



> Lara doesn't really use that much headmovemt. His defense is predicated on his high guard and footwork. He's had the same flaws for all his career, so nothing in that fight surprised me. The main difference is that Lara was standing his ground more than he normally does


Even noted by Bogotazo, which raised an eyebrow. I'll just need to watch it myself because I've seen running accusations before by people - not necessarily anyone in this thread - that turned out to be absolutely frivolous and very "WTF?" when I actually sat down and watched the fights in question. There's a plethora of different utilizations of movement that some folks would deem to be "running".


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, not all of us were talking shit and taking shots at you in that thread. :lol: First of all, I wouldn't do it anyway and second, I don't remotely care enough about the particular topic to get any sort of emotional about it. I stopped getting invested in Golovkin threads a couple years ago. I used that latest one to talk about Henry Armstrong and weight-jumping across divisions, the factors that come into play of why it ordinarily happens which I think did relate to a point you tried to put across at some juncture of the thread.
> 
> Even noted by Bogotazo, which raised an eyebrow. I'll just need to watch it myself because I've seen running accusations before by people - not necessarily anyone in this thread - that turned out to be absolutely frivolous and very "WTF?" when I actually sat down and watched the fights in question. There's a plethora of different utilizations of movement that some folks would deem to be "running".


Very seldom will I use the phrase running unless the man literally runs.
Lara was running last night, and I say that loving slick boxers. He had a very poor performance last night from a boxing perspective in my opinion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, not all of us were talking shit and taking shots at you in that thread. :lol: First of all, I wouldn't do it anyway and second, I don't remotely care enough about the particular topic to get any sort of emotional about it. I stopped getting invested in Golovkin threads a couple years ago. I used that latest one to talk about Henry Armstrong and weight-jumping across divisions, the factors that come into play of why it ordinarily happens which I think did relate to a point you tried to put across at some juncture of the thread.
> 
> Even noted by Bogotazo, which raised an eyebrow. I'll just need to watch it myself because I've seen running accusations before by people - not necessarily anyone in this thread - that turned out to be absolutely frivolous and very "WTF?" when I actually sat down and watched the fights in question. There's a plethora of different utilizations of movement that some folks would deem to be "running".


Yeah I don't even know what was all said, but I skimmed over some of it. A typical day for me that week was wake up at 6:30 hungover, look over some threads while getting ready and then walk to class. Get home around 4 PM, get undressed while skimming over some threads before going back out. I wouldn't see my room again until after midnight, drunk :lol:. So I wasn't saying the most logical posts in there or the most informed ones either.

And yeah like Bogo said, he was standing his ground more than usual. He moved much more vs Canelo and in the first Vanes fight. There were moments when he wasn't being active enough, but Lara is never going to throw that many punches. His punching mechanics don't allow him to throw many combinations other than the 1-2-1 or a variation of that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I don't even know what was all said, but I skimmed over some of it. A typical day for me that week was wake up at 6:30 hungover, look over some threads while getting ready and then walk to class. Get home around 4 PM, get undressed while skimming over some threads before going back out. I wouldn't see my room again until after midnight, drunk :lol:. So I wasn't saying the most logical posts in there or the most informed ones either.
> 
> And yeah like Bogo said, he was standing his ground more than usual. He moved much more vs Canelo and in the first Vanes fight. There were moments when he wasn't being active enough, but Lara is never going to throw that many punches. His punching mechanics don't allow him to throw many combinations other than the 1-2-1 or a variation of that.


Only thing I can think of that was said in response to you was the bit about multi-division jumping and having the courage to be great. I basically said that moving up in weight and the ability to do so often has more to do with body type, physical dimensions and financial reward than it does a real willingness to take risks (though that can often correlate with reward) or daring to be great. More often than not, a fighter moves up because he can no longer comfortably make weight in the division he's been competing and has naturally outgrown it. That doesn't go for everyone obviously, but the majority I'd say. It's a business.

Would even apply to one of my all-time (all-time) faves Roberto Duran. To say he wound up fighting at 147/154/160 for any reason more prevalent than pure necessity in regards to his body composition progression as he moved into his late 20s and 30s would be inaccurate. Now, who he fought at those particular weights is a bit of a different story and he gets massive kudos for jumping in with monsters such as Hearns and Hagler, arguably the most formidable H2H fighters ever in the particular divisions he fought them.

However, people today are still claiming he "moved up from lightweight" to fight (and beat) Sugar Ray Leonard and it just simply isn't the case. He had been a full fledged welter for over a year, struggled like hell to make 135 for longer than that during the last defenses of his reign and put on arguably his greatest ever technical performance against a former champion and HOF in Carlos Palomino at 147 prior to fighting Leonard. It's a Top 10 win of all-time because Duran was indeed still the smaller man dimensionally and SRL is probably the second greatest welterweight of all-time, undefeated and in his prime at the time. It doesn't need any fabricated extras.

Henry Armstrong taking out Barney Ross - A Top 20 ATG IMO - for the Welterweight crown while holding the Featherweight championship is on some true weight-leaping heroic shit. I actually think his Triple Crown when the sport featured only eight divisions with one champion per is the greatest achievement in boxing history although if we were to get technical about it, Floyd routinely went up against guys at equal to and greater weight disadvantages. Because he isn't weight drainer scum and had the skills to piss all over guys who had 10-15 lbs on him. That's part of what I admire about Rigondeaux as well aside from the fact he's a career division fighter. That goes back to the first paragraph though, he's been the same size for 15 years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Only thing I can think of that was said in response to you was the bit about multi-division jumping and having the courage to be great. I basically said that moving up in weight and the ability to do so often has more to do with body type, physical dimensions and financial reward than it does a real willingness to take risks (though that can often correlate with reward) or daring to be great. More often than not, a fighter moves up because he can no longer comfortably make weight in the division he's been competing and has naturally outgrown it. That doesn't go for everyone obviously, but the majority I'd say. It's a business.
> 
> Would even apply to one of my all-time (all-time) faves Roberto Duran. To say he wound up fighting at 147/154/160 for any reason more prevalent than pure necessity in regards to his body composition progression as he moved into his late 20s and 30s would be inaccurate. Now, who he fought at those particular weights is a bit of a different story and he gets massive kudos for jumping in with monsters such as Hearns and Hagler, arguably the most formidable H2H fighters ever in the particular divisions he fought them.
> 
> ...


good post. I think with GGG's ability, chin and power, he can go to 168 without too much problem. I don't think he'll ever actually outgrow the weight class itself though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11

dude this is irrelevant to the thread, but me and a few friends are headed to ATL in june, what are some good dance clubs to head to downtown

and what are some dangerous places to avoid


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> dude this is irrelevant to the thread, but me and a few friends are headed to ATL in june, what are some good dance clubs to head to downtown
> 
> and what are some dangerous places to avoid


lol problem and what your taste in dance club? You want some black girls I'm guessing :yep

The southern part of Atlanta is where things get a little sketchy. Midtown, Buckhead, Virginia Highlands and Edgewood are all of the primary areas I go to. The biggest clubs I can think of are Mansion Elan, The Compound and there's Club Opera. I don't know if you'll like Opera as much nowadays though.

I'm more of a bar type of guy, so the areas I named you off specialize mostly in that. There are certain bars in Buckhead that are free and you can dance in them. The girls are kinda stuck up there though, so watch out for that.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Just now getting time to read through some of this thread. Been crazy busy with a move and starting a new job. 

Surprised to see some of the scores in here. Or maybe not surprised. Erislandy Lara is always held to some retarded standard because people don't like him. I saw a Lara that didn't move as much, fought in the pocket more and landed clean and effective shots at an insane high connect rate, per usual. 

This fight was closer than his more recent outings but that's how that goes. Vanes is a good fighter in his own right and holds his own in the ring. People wanted him to KO him or something? No one else has been able to do that why the fuck should Lara have to do that. What kind of standard is that. That's not how boxing works anyways. Every fighter has fights like these and are priased rather than criticized. But that's boxing fans for you. If they don't like you they will find anything to talk bad about you. Lara continuous to win and is building the strongest resume at the weight class by a longshot. 

I think it's obvious he is going to have to fight one of the charlo brothers very soon. They can't avoid each other even if they don't like it. They all continue to win. I have Lara winning both. Interesting to see if one of the charlo brothers gets to Andrade first or if it will be Lara. We are on our way to see 1 champ at 154 soon in my opinion.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Just now getting time to read through some of this thread. Been crazy busy with a move and starting a new job.
> 
> Surprised to see some of the scores in here. Or maybe not surprised. Erislandy Lara is always held to some retarded standard because people don't like him. I saw a Lara that didn't move as much, fought in the pocket more and landed clean and effective shots at an insane high connect rate, per usual.
> 
> ...


Stablemates don't fight stablemates, simple, you're not the first in this thread to make a comment regarding Lara having to fight his gym mates/training partners and it is the most stupid thing I've read since someone suggested that the Klitschko brothers needed to fight each other.
As for Lara, he mouths of at how he's the greatest boxer ever then puts on dire performances and gets beaten, there was a time when he actually would have been warned then disqualified for refusing to engage.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Just now getting time to read through some of this thread. Been crazy busy with a move and starting a new job.
> 
> Surprised to see some of the scores in here. Or maybe not surprised. Erislandy Lara is always held to some retarded standard because people don't like him. I saw a Lara that didn't move as much, fought in the pocket more and landed clean and effective shots at an insane high connect rate, per usual.
> 
> ...


Erislandy Lara is a world-class boxer and currently the best Light Middleweight in the world. That's the most I can say/admit for the guy and I won't take back any of the 'criticisms' I've dished out over the last couple of days. When folks are calling him the "Modern Day Whitaker" it's naturally going to create some antagonistic buzz, no matter how wrong we know it to be or how pointless it ultimately is to even entertain. I have never remotely seen him on par with Rigondeaux, man. That isn't really an insult though, is it?


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I am a huge Lara fan, but the fight on the weekend was a bit of a letdown. Lara just seems to have an issue that he refuses to throw a punch or combo unless everything is absolutely perfect, which leads to a lot of feinting and standing there looking at his opponenet or continuing to move until he can position himself perfectly. He really needs to learn how to throw punches on the inside and be more active when guys start throwing to his body, as that is how he loses points.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol problem and what your taste in dance club? You want some black girls I'm guessing :yep
> 
> The southern part of Atlanta is where things get a little sketchy. Midtown, Buckhead, Virginia Highlands and Edgewood are all of the primary areas I go to. The biggest clubs I can think of are Mansion Elan, The Compound and there's Club Opera. I don't know if you'll like Opera as much nowadays though.
> 
> I'm more of a bar type of guy, so the areas I named you off specialize mostly in that. There are certain bars in Buckhead that are free and you can dance in them. The girls are kinda stuck up there though, so watch out for that.


Word, thanks. I was hoping for a mix crowd with all races of college girls but....ATL problems. And I suppose we may try some urban clubs then, I just want to work on my "hit dem folks", dab, etc


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Just now getting time to read through some of this thread. Been crazy busy with a move and starting a new job.
> 
> Surprised to see some of the scores in here. Or maybe not surprised. Erislandy Lara is always held to some retarded standard because people don't like him. I saw a Lara that didn't move as much, fought in the pocket more and landed clean and effective shots at an insane high connect rate, per usual.
> 
> ...


Good post. Viva Lara!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Word, thanks. I was hoping for a mix crowd with all races of college girls but....ATL problems. And I suppose we may try some urban clubs then, I just want to work on my "hit dem folks", dab, etc


:yep I gotcha, Buckhead does have a good mix. Especially since you can go from bar to bar for free. I have to educate myself more on the urban clubs though .


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Whats all the talk with these Charlo brothers? The one who beat Trout is good, The other not really. So Lara better fights the better Charlo brother.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Whats all the talk with these Charlo brothers? The one who beat Trout is good, The other not really. So Lara better fights the better Charlo brother.


Opposite.
The one who beat Jackson is actually the more skilled brother and now I believe actually the more powerful. He has also had the far superior resume. This is Jermell.

Jermall fought Trout, he has fought a lot of cans and looks better than he actually is. His power was severely overrated. He is hyper basic fighter who doesn't make in fight adjustments tactically. He never took away the left hand from Trout. Could deal with the activity and level changing from Trout, and showed no ability to fight on the inside when Trout got in.

My opinion though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Opposite.
> The one who beat Jackson is actually the more skilled brother and now I believe actually the more powerful. He has also had the far superior resume. This is Jermell.
> 
> Jermall fought Trout, he has fought a lot of cans and looks better than he actually is. His power was severely overrated. He is hyper basic fighter who doesn't make in fight adjustments tactically. He never took away the left hand from Trout. Could deal with the activity and level changing from Trout, and showed no ability to fight on the inside when Trout got in.
> ...


Do you think Jermall will be able to handle Julian Williams?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Do you think Jermall will be able to handle Julian Williams?


I actually do, just by the way he is able to keep distance and how I think J-Rock while having power has too much of a tendency to load up, overly telegraph what he is doing, the jab alone from Jermall should give him problems. I don't think it will be fireworks though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I actually do, just by the way he is able to keep distance and how I think J-Rock while having power has too much of a tendency to load up, overly telegraph what he is doing, the jab alone from Jermall should give him problems. I don't think it will be fireworks though.


I gotcha. I'm still learning about J Rock


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is Williams rated anyway? His resume is weak as shit...I still remember that Alcine fight. I hope he got better big time because there he didnt look impressive at all. If not. Easy win for Charlo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Why is Williams rated anyway? His resume is weak as shit...I still remember that Alcine fight. I hope he got better big time because there he didnt look impressive at all. If not. Easy win for Charlo.


Yeah I know about him more from reputation than anything else. His power seems pretty good the times I've watched him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I know about him more from reputation than anything else. His power seems pretty good the times I've watched him.


Yeah but against what level of opponents? His knock out % also aint that high... Like you I just heared some people say that he is pretty good. Maybe I should some of his latest fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yeah but against what level of opponents? His knock out % also aint that high... Like you I just heared some people say that he is pretty good. Maybe I should some of his latest fights.


I just watched him vs Freddy Hernandez. He looked good there and better on the inside than Jermall and Lara. So that's a plus. I do agree with Bama that it's very possible that Williams is kept on the outside the whole fight. His punches are too compact and idk if he's the type to cut distance vs a good boxer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-martirosyan-ii-leads-second-most-watched-16-sho-telecast--104946

Lara vs Vanes the second most watched fight on Showtime this year


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/lara-martirosyan-ii-leads-second-most-watched-16-sho-telecast--104946
> 
> Lara vs Vanes the second most watched fight on Showtime this year


Insomnia rates coincidentally at an all time low.

Really makes you think


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Insomnia rates coincidentally at an all time low.
> 
> Really makes you think


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Insomnia rates coincidentally at an all time low.
> 
> Really makes you think


:rofl this is a good sign for showtime though. Subscribers are getting used to seeing boxing televised now on their channel. I suspect that Provodnikov/Molina and Andrade/Nelson will be higher


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl this is a good sign for showtime though. Subscribers are getting used to seeing boxing televised now on their channel. I suspect that Provodnikov/Molina and Andrade/Nelson will be higher


That could be the case or they could turn away thinking they got burned last time and that won't happen again.
That said I think overall Showtime is killing the HBO brand and pulling their boxing subscribers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That could be the case or they could turn away thinking they got burned last time and that won't happen again.
> That said I think overall Showtime is killing the HBO brand and pulling their boxing subscribers.


true, I just hope it's reaching the old boxing fans on the channel. They had a drought fore a while that made them leave


----------

